# Bicycling Fall Classic



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope to be healed up and in decent shape for this one. Looking to keep it at 50. Anyone done it before?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I have ridden it every year and it gets better. The course is great. After a few miles of warming up you hit a long climb, not ultra steep but a nice challenge which is a timed segment. The hills are in the front 25 miles or so with rollers in the back half. Rest stops are your normal provisions, but you can skip some on the 50. Some windy flat sections, beautiful farm land and woods, lots of Amish and Mennonite buggy's and riders. The lap on the velodrome is a nice treat if you have never experienced it. The after party was great last year with lots of food trucks to choose from. Showers are available if you want. Course is marked well, and weather has been good (touch wood) the last few years. The ride is a mix of industry people, the Bicycling crew of course, local pro's, masters World Champs, and regular spuds. The 90 mile ride has everyone chasing whatever PRO they bring in. If you are local or want to make a weekend out of it, the Veloswap is the day before. Another great ride a few weeks later is the Covered Bridge Ride in Bucks Cty.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Great info, thanks for sharing all of that. I'd love to do the 90 and try to stay with a pro for a mile or two, but I know my fitness won't be where it needs to be after this latest injury setback. Really looking forward to lapping on the velodrome!

Also, sorry for not posting this in the Mid-Atlantic section. :blush2:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Wetworks said:


> Also, sorry for not posting this in the Mid-Atlantic section. :blush2:


No apology necessary - for some reason the Mid-Atlantic forum is pretty much dead. Which is a shame since there are lots of great cycling opportunities in that region.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I did this ride several years back and loved it. scenery was great but the support staff (then) was the best. there must have been someone on every corner with flags directing you. great after ride event. I advise you get there day before and go to the local brewery in town, thew had the best beer I have had yet. I forgot the name, Its not the big brand name brewery nearby, this one is on main st. Bethlehem I think. Anyway, it was very worth going just to get away for the weekend and I would like to go again.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

chriscc63 said:


> I advise you get there day before and go to the local brewery in town, thew had the best beer I have had yet. I forgot the name, Its not the big brand name brewery nearby, this one is on main st. Bethlehem I think. Anyway, it was very worth going just to get away for the weekend and I would like to go again.


You're thinking of this one Fegley's Bethlehem Brew Works - Restaurant & Brewpub They have a couple locations. Good beer. Not the best in the world.

There's also a newer brewery Saucony Creek Craft Brewery + Gastropub  which is closer to the ride location.

The big brewery you're thinking of is Sam Adams.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

chriscc63 said:


> I did this ride several years back and loved it. scenery was great but the support staff (then) was the best. there must have been someone on every corner with flags directing you. great after ride event. I advise you get there day before and go to the local brewery in town, thew had the best beer I have had yet. I forgot the name, Its not the big brand name brewery nearby, this one is on main st. Bethlehem I think. Anyway, it was very worth going just to get away for the weekend and I would like to go again.





tlg said:


> You're thinking of this one Fegley's Bethlehem Brew Works - Restaurant & Brewpub They have a couple locations. Good beer. Not the best in the world.
> 
> There's also a newer brewery Saucony Creek Craft Brewery + Gastropub  which is closer to the ride location.
> 
> The big brewery you're thinking of is Sam Adams.


I'm really not a beer guy. Scotch on the other hand...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> I'm really not a beer guy. Scotch on the other hand...


We have a place for you.
Social Still

And for the womenz.
Clover Hill Vineyards & Winery


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

tlg said:


> You're thinking of this one Fegley's Bethlehem Brew Works - Restaurant & Brewpub They have a couple locations. Good beer. Not the best in the world.
> 
> There's also a newer brewery Saucony Creek Craft Brewery + Gastropub  which is closer to the ride location.
> 
> The big brewery you're thinking of is Sam Adams.


I've been the Bethlehem brew Works a few times. It was OK, not great. I went to college near there (100's of years ago) and we have family in the Lehigh Valley. I might consider the Bicycling Classic. My daughter lives in Allentown and I guess I could crash at her place and do the ride


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have not done this ride yet, because every year, it falls on the same weekend as my wedding anniversary, but my Dad ives about 2 miles form the Velodrome and I have ridden the roads and done a good portion of the 50 mile route with some buddies... it is great riding. You'll have fun.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I have not done this ride yet, because every year, it falls on the same weekend as my wedding anniversary, but my Dad ives about 2 miles form the Velodrome and I have ridden the roads and done a good portion of the 50 mile route with some buddies... it is great riding. You'll have fun.


If your wife truly loves you....she'l let you go


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

chriscc63 said:


> If your wife truly loves you....she'l let you go


hahahaha. I'm sure she would, if I asked. I just don't think its fair to leave and go do something I enjoy, while she's stuck home for the weekend with the kids. I'd rather do something we both enjoy.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

How tough is the climbing on the 50 for a 250lb guy who's only ever ridden flats?

Would like to try this but don't want to end up hospitalized.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

What kind of gearing are you using? Don't remember anything over 10%grade , mostly 3-6% on the long climbs, some short 8% ramps maybe. You can check out the courses online and see the gradients and lengths. Low enough gearing and a slow pace may be the key.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jacksdad said:


> How tough is the climbing on the 50 for a 250lb guy who's only ever ridden flats?
> 
> Would like to try this but don't want to end up hospitalized.


250lb's is relative.... are you 6'2 or 5'2?
What's your gearing?

It's not really that hilly of a ride. 2700ft over 50mi. Max grade is 11%. But like Bee-an-key mentioned, mostly long mild gradients.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16220694


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> hahahaha. I'm sure she would, if I asked. I just don't think its fair to leave and go do something I enjoy, while she's stuck home for the weekend with the kids. I'd rather do something we both enjoy.


Your absolutly right. I always try and do with the family too, I jest. By the way, they do have a 25 mile option that did have a lot of kids and moms and I did that with my wife because she is not a rider.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

jacksdad said:


> How tough is the climbing on the 50 for a 250lb guy who's only ever ridden flats?
> 
> Would like to try this but don't want to end up hospitalized.


There are plenty of bunny hills enough to put someone out of shape out of breath, but dont let deter you. Start out by biting off more than you can chew by expecting to do the 50 loop. Then when you get to any hills you just cant do, walk it up. You will see a lot of others doing the same all along the ride. No shame, it goes with the territory. The roads are so well marked and rest stops are informative that when you get to a rest stop you will be offered a choice to continue on 50 or opt for the 25, just pick whats best for you.

I recommend doing as much riding as you can beforehand if your worried.

Bring you medical card in case you croak.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

tlg said:


> 250lb's is relative.... are you 6'2 or 5'2?
> What's your gearing?
> 
> It's not really that hilly of a ride. 2700ft over 50mi. Max grade is 11%. But like Bee-an-key mentioned, mostly long mild gradients.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16220694


6'. Longest ride to date is a metric on flat land. we just don't have hills here.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

jacksdad said:


> 6'. Longest ride to date is a metric on flat land. we just don't have hills here.


Not a whole lot of hills here on SI either, and as fellow Clyde (6'2", 220), I know the struggle is real. But I will say that the last 3 organized rides I did were 66 miles & 4100', 55 & 3100', and 53 & 1400', so I am confident you will be able to handle this ride. 

That said, all elevations/distances aren't equal, because the toughest out of all of those I did was the last one; it had 8 Cat 4 climbs compared to none for the first and 1 for the second. 

Work on doing punchy hills and you will be fine, trust me.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jacksdad said:


> 6'. Longest ride to date is a metric on flat land. we just don't have hills here.


And your gearing?


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

50/34 11/32

wet i've literally driven 45 minutes to find what Strava said was a hill. apparently strava can make errors! was a somewhat hilly ride relative to a runway but not what i'd say would prepare me. 

i was signed up to do the covered bridge metric (was only going to do 30) last month but other commitments came up and i couldn't make it. That was around Lancaster and i figured would have been a good intro into hills.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jacksdad said:


> 50/34 11/32


You'll be perfectly fine with that gearing. Do the 50.
I ride those hills with 34 - 28 and never need to stand. I doubt you'd use the 32.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

The toughest hills are in the first part of the ride, if you can make it through the first 12 miles you should be able to pace yourself the rest of the way fine. Like all mass start events, resist the urge to go out fast and keep up with the group, don't let the excitement get to you. Weather is usually cooler and you will want to take those first miles at a normal pace so you hit the longer climb at your rhythm. 34 x 32 should give you the ability to spin fine. Follow all the basic climbing rules to stay fresh and you will be fine.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the insight. It looks like a beautiful ride. Happens to be my wife's birthday weekend so we'll have to see what she thinks.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

So far they are calling for a shower to start the ride, then cloudy but ~70. Guess I'll double check the weather tomorrow evening and decide from there. Anyone else up for going?


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

I've opted out. Gonna do some local riding to get ready for the seagull. I do fully intend to make this ride next year though. Hopefully with less weight to carry up the hills.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

So far the weather isn't looking so great, fog and rain before and during. Last two rides for me started out that way, but it was significantly warmer so I didn't mind that much, lol.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

It is a cold rain too. Have to ride hard to stay warm!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Woke up ready to go, fog and rain said I'd be better served with the Sunday paper, coffee and a BEC sandwich. I'm content.


----------

